# Festool Planex Sanding Vid



## saskataper

http://youtu.be/_UfeopJJf4U

Just a quick vid on how to sand with the Planex


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice Scott!
Thanks for the tips bro!
I can't wait to try!


----------



## Newagestucco

using 220/240 on my final sand 150/180 when im rough sanding
I will never go back sanding the old way just the amount of dust it pick up is awesome
purchase a second hose so im running 23 feet of hose that helps alot 
last month had to remove some textured ceiling wow it took it off so fast
some of the guys are saying its a little pricey its worth every penny
it paid for it self so fast I due enjoy sanding again crazy I know


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I think 240 is the way to go for final. I just wanted to try this new 320. I'm going to order some 240 Granat as the 320 last forever and is really tough but a little more supple I think. I also picked up a second hose and it is really nice to have the extra length so your not moving the vac around so much.


----------



## Newagestucco

Scott

are you using the harness at all purchase one but found it really awkward to use
was trying it on 9 foot ceiling found it was easier with out it and faster
pick up 1 more extension can reach 10 foot ceiling now
I purchase my planex last march I think you had yours for a few month's before me
was just wondering how much life are you getting out of your filter
I been vacuuming my filter clean after every use but maybe I should change at every 100 thousand sq ft


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Newagestucco said:


> Scott
> 
> are you using the harness at all purchase one but found it really awkward to use
> was trying it on 9 foot ceiling found it was easier with out it and faster
> pick up 1 more extension can reach 10 foot ceiling now
> I purchase my planex last march I think you had yours for a few month's before me
> was just wondering how much life are you getting out of your filter
> I been vacuuming my filter clean after every use but maybe I should change at every 100 thousand sq ft


yes I found out the filter is best cleaned a few times during


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

so I have pc is planex better


----------



## Newagestucco

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so I have pc is planex better


I'm not sure never used a pc was going to buy one
then I start looking at fest tool reason I selected the planex was it could be shortened or lengthen the vacuum look better , warranty was good

like I said in earlier post it paid for itself real fast 
when sanding comes around it dont bother me anymore:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Newagestucco said:


> I'm not sure never used a pc was going to buy one
> then I start looking at fest tool reason I selected the planex was it could be shortened or lengthen the vacuum look better , warranty was good
> 
> like I said in earlier post it paid for itself real fast
> when sanding comes around it dont bother me anymore:thumbsup:


thought same on the extention thing man


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I just use the harness for grinding down textured ceilings that have been painted. I could see using it on a big commercial ceiling, especially if it was high enough that you need two extensions. 
I haven't bought the second extension yet, I can sand a 10' Ceiling with one extension and sometimes I'll sand 9's without any extensions, it's a stretch but I can do it (being 6'2" helps). I did just notice the other day that there is room in the case for a second extension though which is slick. 
As far as the filter I have blown mine out with my compressor a few times but that's about it. I love that vac, just run it till it's full, dump it out and keep going.


----------



## shofestoolusa

saskataper said:


> As far as the filter I have blown mine out with my compressor a few times but that's about it. I love that vac, just run it till it's full, dump it out and keep going.


I would recommend not using a compressor as it could compromise the integrity of the filter. If you do choose to use a compressor, use extremely low PSI. I don't want anyone to accidentally blow a hole in their filter.

The filter shouldn't need any additional cleaning beyond the self-cleaning mechanism on the CT AutoClean (AC). But, if you feel it's warranted, just pop the filter out and give it a good tap on something. 

If you guys have any specific questions, I'd be glad to help answer them in thread, via PM or via email. Nice video, Scott. :thumbsup:

Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize this was my first post here on Drywall Talk. I've followed the forum quite a bit and post on Paint Talk and Contractor Talk, as well as administer the Festool Owners Group forum. To introduce myself, I'm Shane Holland of Festool in case you don't know me.

Shane
[email protected]


----------



## cazna

shofestoolusa said:


> I would recommend not using a compressor as it could compromise the integrity of the filter. If you do choose to use a compressor, use extremely low PSI. I don't want anyone to accidentally blow a hole in their filter.
> 
> The filter shouldn't need any additional cleaning beyond the self-cleaning mechanism on the CT AutoClean (AC). But, if you feel it's warranted, just pop the filter out and give it a good tap on something.
> 
> If you guys have any specific questions, I'd be glad to help answer them in thread, via PM or via email. Nice video, Scott. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize this was my first post here on Drywall Talk. I've followed the forum quite a bit and post on Paint Talk and Contractor Talk, as well as administer the Festool Owners Group forum. To introduce myself, I'm Shane Holland of Festool in case you don't know me.
> 
> Shane
> [email protected]


Great, A festool rep has joined us, Welcome aboard Shane.

I have had a festool vac and palm sander for a long time, But your vac bags became total chite, Everytime I used one it blew a hole in it, and $20 a shot I had enough of that and got a material one with a zip made for $35.

Great tools festools but like every other good tool, Crazy priced here in nz, last I looked a planex and vac was 5 grand.


----------



## shofestoolusa

cazna said:


> I have had a festool vac and palm sander for a long time, But your vac bags became total chite, Everytime I used one it blew a hole in it, and $20 a shot I had enough of that and got a material one with a zip made for $35.


Thanks for the welcome.

There were some reports of bag blowouts in one of the last batches of the old discontinued paper bags we had here in the U.S. I can't speak about the status of that in NZ. But, here we offered any customers who reported an issue free replacements. I have colleagues that I know down under, so if you ever have a problem that you can't get resolved, shoot me a message and I'll grease the wheels.

The bags have since been redesigned with a new fleece material. Since the redesign, I've not heard a single report of issues with blowouts.

Sorry for the trouble. I know that was probably frustrating to say the least. I would definitely encourage you to contact Festool in the future if you have a problem and give us an opportunity to resolve it. We're eager to do so.

Shane


----------



## cazna

shofestoolusa said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> There were some reports of bag blowouts in one of the last batches of the old discontinued paper bags we had here in the U.S. I can't speak about the status of that in NZ. But, here we offered any customers who reported an issue free replacements. I have colleagues that I know down under, so if you ever have a problem that you can't get resolved, shoot me a message and I'll grease the wheels.
> 
> The bags have since been redesigned with a new fleece material. Since the redesign, I've not heard a single report of issues with blowouts.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble. I know that was probably frustrating to say the least. I would definitely encourage you to contact Festool in the future if you have a problem and give us an opportunity to resolve it. We're eager to do so.
> 
> Shane


Thanks for the reply, I would have had every bag blow out for at least two years, And yes even the new white fleese with the interior paper brands.

When I first got the vac About ten years ago or so, You would get 3 fills to a bag then you throw it away because it was getting a little thin and it might blow and clog filters, Then slowly they started blowing, Then it was every one, first fill, before it was full. And no I wasn't over filling them, They wouldn't even get half full.

I complained to the local supplier and he just said we never see a festool rep, We wouldn't even know how to contact one.

Tried another bigger supplier with the brown bags and the new white fleese bags, Still blew, Always at the bottom where the glued fold is, Just up from the fold. I complained to them as well and its all my fault of course, Im over filling them, Your running you vac to high on suck (Made no difference) Your handling them to rough, (no I wasn't) Ask your reps about it I said, I got no response.

So at $20 a shot and $300 for a long life festool bag (Yes, $300 just for a cloth bag with a zip) I had enough and asked my local material cover maker man if he could make one, He said sure, $35 each, So I got two, Still on the first one a year later and prob saved myself $300 in bags.

Once had a prob with festool foam backer pads, The Velcro type, They wouldn't last one day without the velco loosing its stick and it flying off, 3m pads last a year or so. Again, No reps or service.

Not much you can do for me now, Its a great vac that just keeps going and nice size compared to the upright starmix etc, I use mine with the smaller palm festool and the flex giraffe, Just saying your chain of response here in nz is non existant and prices are incredibly high.


----------



## mudslingr

So far I've only used the 180 for my finish sand. I do my rough sand(150) with a pole. I find it quicker and less hassle at this point.
The 180 probably smooths out to a 220 or 240 after doing a bunch of screws I find. Works for me so far anyway. But I'll still try the 220 and 240 to see the difference.
I have an extension and a harness too. The extension is nice for over 10' for me(I'm 5'10"). Did a couple 12' garages where the harness came in handy. It'll take a little getting used to but sure makes things easier ! The harness is pointless for 9' and under unless you are 4' tall.
I just finished my 3rd house with my Planex and I consider it paid for.:thumbsup: Never ever would have thought that this would be one of the best tools I've ever bought for my job.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

where does a canadian buy a planex


----------



## keke

mudslingr said:


> So far I've only used the 180 for my finish sand. I do my rough sand(150) with a pole. I find it quicker and less hassle at this point.
> The 180 probably smooths out to a 220 or 240 after doing a bunch of screws I find. Works for me so far anyway. But I'll still try the 220 and 240 to see the difference.
> I have an extension and a harness too. The extension is nice for over 10' for me(I'm 5'10"). Did a couple 12' garages where the harness came in handy. It'll take a little getting used to but sure makes things easier ! The harness is pointless for 9' and under unless you are 4' tall.
> I just finished my 3rd house with my Planex and I consider it paid for.:thumbsup: Never ever would have thought that this would be one of the best tools I've ever bought for my job.


it won't be any difference between 180 and 220 if you sand first a bunch of screws

BTW doesn't matter how many jobs you need to pay it off... I have to agree with Cazna,Planex is too expensive and not willing to pay the price when you can find cheaper options on the market


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

keke said:


> it won't be any difference between 180 and 220 if you sand first a bunch of screws
> 
> BTW doesn't matter how many jobs you need to pay it off... I have to agree with Cazna,Planex is too expensive and not willing to pay the price when you can find cheaper options on the market


I run pc, just the thought of a smaller model or extension makes it worth it, see caz would get a serious bill if he order one therefore I can see his point:blink:


----------



## keke

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I run pc, just the thought of a smaller model or extension makes it worth it, see caz would get a serious bill if he order one therefore I can see his point:blink:


i had the opportunity to work with planex but i am pc user and I can't see any difference but the price tag even though it's got the extension feature( this can become loose in time)


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

keke said:


> i had the opportunity to work with planex but i am pc user and I can't see any difference but the price tag even though it's got the extension feature( this can become loose in time)


ok but some peeps are different and prefer a shorter sander


----------



## keke

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok but some peeps are different and prefer a shorter sander


that's true .....for those who prefer a shorter sander check this out http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/index.php?id_product=258&controller=product


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

keke said:


> that's true .....for those who prefer a shorter sander check this out http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/index.php?id_product=258&controller=product


kool seen the vario but forgot, nice post man


----------



## Newagestucco

Bazooka-Joe said:


> where does a canadian buy a planex


lee valley tools

The first house or two was harder to use ,cause the head was stiff on it 
and learning how to handle it , after that it was fast 
I figured adding anouther extra hose to it ,you get 23 feet of length
did that by the 3 rd house 
I've sanded over 150 thousand ft with it now ,will never go back to the old ways
and who ever telling you it too expensive ,there wrong its worth every penny
even if it cost you 3 cents a square ft off you bill its pays it self @100 thousand sq ft
I guess mine is giving me a return on my money now lol


----------



## keke

Newagestucco said:


> lee valley tools
> 
> The first house or two was harder to use ,cause the head was stiff on it
> and learning how to handle it , after that it was fast
> I figured adding anouther extra hose to it ,you get 23 feet of length
> did that by the 3 rd house
> I've sanded over 150 thousand ft with it now ,will never go back to the old ways
> and who ever telling you it too expensive ,there wrong its worth every penny
> even if it cost you 3 cents a square ft off you bill its pays it self @100 thousand sq ft
> I guess mine is giving me a return on my money now lol


My problem is* not sanding old way vs sanding machine but the price tag *

With$ $ 700- $800 I could get here 1 pc and 1 vacuum which does the same job like the $ 2500 planex.

I've had mine for 6 yrs now and used it 5+ days a month ........ and still going strong so I guess mine is giving me a return on my money faster than planex ......


----------



## saskataper

I don't disagree that you quality of finish is about the same (that has more to do with the paper) but did you watch my video? Did you notice the part where I was sanding with one hand? That's not hard to do with the planex, let's see you do that with a PC. Or sand a ceiling over 9' let alone over 10', and while your at it let's see you sand the inside of a closet.
The planex is just a way better machine and well worth the money.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

keke said:


> i had the opportunity to work with planex but i am pc user and I can't see any difference but the price tag even though it's got the extension feature( this can become loose in time)


Can't see a difference!? Have you ever held one!?
I haven't even used mine but I can already tell it's a hundred times better than my PC! Just the way the head articulates and moves around, way smoother!
We're trying it tomorrow for the first time. Cant wait


----------



## keke

PrecisionTaping said:


> Can't see a difference!? Have you ever held one!?
> I haven't even used mine but I can already tell it's a hundred times better than my PC! Just the way the head articulates and moves around, way smoother!
> We're trying it tomorrow for the first time. Cant wait


check post #19


----------



## PrecisionTaping

keke said:


> check post #19


You mean the one I quoted you from?
Okay, I wasn't sure if "I had the opportunity" meant you actually took it or because you were a PC user you chose not to take the opportunity.
So you've tried both and you still think a PC is better?


----------



## keke

PrecisionTaping said:


> You mean the one I quoted you from?
> Okay, I wasn't sure if "I had the opportunity" meant you actually took it or because you were a PC user you chose not to take the opportunity.
> So you've tried both and you still think a PC is better?


yes I tried both (I've got PC and builder has got a planex which I can use whenever I want ) but let's compare them next week or the week after


----------



## PrecisionTaping

keke said:


> yes I tried both (I've got PC and builder has got a planex which I can use whenever I want ) but let's compare them next week or the week after


Deal


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> yes I tried both (I've got PC and builder has got a planex which I can use whenever I want ) but let's compare them next week or the week after





PrecisionTaping said:


> Deal


 
This will be interesting, I pick the festool is better, But at the end of the day and the cash I have to part with get one, The difference would only be in the using it and not the finished result.


----------



## shofestoolusa

keke said:


> i had the opportunity to work with planex but i am pc user and I can't see any difference but the price tag even though it's got the extension feature( this can become loose in time)


Each person has to decide what's the right product/solution for them. Some may decide that sanding rooms with a sanding block is the most cost effective option. :blink:

But your comment about the extensions becoming loose is unfounded. The Planex has bolts that are used to attach the extensions can be adjusted. So, if for some strange reason they became loose which I've never heard of and this product has been in Europe for 5+ years now, you can tighten them. See the attached photo. Those darn German engineers thought of that. 

Here are some of the advantages of the Planex versus the competition.

- Variable suction, controlled on the handle, allows the Planex to support itself using the suction from the vac reducing fatigue
- Modular design so it can be short for hallways, medium for normal use, long for high ceilings
- A robust, sealed 2-speed gear box instead of their cable drive which is more likely to fail over time and this is a common and documented problem. Sure, it's only $40 and a wasted day, if you can find one locally.
- Sealed switches and dials that can can't be infiltrated by dust, resulting in failure
- Switches and dials that are large and all within reach while operating the machine, right at your fingertips
- MUCH, MUCH less expensive abrasives lowering total cost of ownership. This is your long term cost, which most people fail to look at.
- A three year warranty versus their one year warranty
- A removable brush around the pad that can let you get right against adjacent surfaces
- A rubber handle, theirs is plastic and gets quite slippery when you have dust on your hands
- Better articulation of the sander head, which is limited due to the PC's cable drive
- Comes in a storage case (Systainer) to protect your investment and help you look more professional
- A broad range of accessories, like the harness for ceilings, help you work smarter, not harder
- And... even better dust extraction, which can be selected to extract from the center of the pad for normal drywall use, or the perimeter of the pad for things like popcorn ceiling removal where there is large debris.

That doesn't even talk about the engineering and the fact that its made in Germany rather than Asia.

For some professionals, the Planex is the right choice. For other guys, the PC. We have a 30-day money back guarantee, so try the Planex for yourself on several jobs and see if it pays for itself. If not, you just used our sander for free for a month.

Shane


----------



## cazna

Nice list of features there shane, Has anyone here tryed the harness?? Just wondering if its more of a strain on your hips and legs twisting as opposed to your arms and shoulders without one.


----------



## shofestoolusa

cazna said:


> Nice list of features there shane, Has anyone here tryed the harness?? Just wondering if its more of a strain on your hips and legs twisting as opposed to your arms and shoulders without one.


Hopefully we have some forum members who can offer firsthand experience with the harness. It's really only needed for high ceilings (>9') in my opinion. This weight is distributed on your shoulders and waist. Remember that the suction from the vacuum supports most of the weight of the sander, a Planex advantage. A dial, right at your fingertips, control suction at the sander head to dial in the perfect amount to get it to float on the wall/ceiling. There's a "pocket" that the pole from the harness sits in. Photos attached.

You can attach as many 20" extensions in the handle as needed for the ceiling height, another advantage.


----------



## saskataper

I've only used the harness for grinding down painted popcorn ceilings. I could see it being good for really big ceilings over 9' like you would find in commercial work. I'm talking like 4000'+ sqft, where you would be sanding for a really long time. Then you would just be laughing walking up and down joints talking on the phone or havin a smoke while the guy next to you busted his ass with a long pole or up on stilts.


----------



## moore

NOPE! I don't think a sanding block is gonna work for that guy!!


----------



## mudslingr

Hahaha. That pic does make you wonder.:blink: I guess they just wanted to show that you can be an awful taper but still be able to sand that crap down easily.


----------



## shofestoolusa

mudslingr said:


> Hahaha. That pic does make you wonder.:blink: I guess they just wanted to show that you can be an awful taper but still be able to sand that crap down easily.


Germans... Damn good engineers, but boy do they suck at mudding.  The photo is from Europe, hence the odd colored drywall. I don't know if that's indicative of their mudding skills over there as a whole. But, let me say that you guys make it look easy for those of us that don't it for a living. I mean E-A-S-Y.

Shane


----------



## moore

shofestoolusa said:


> Some may decide that sanding rooms with a sanding block is the most cost effective option. :blink:



Some might. Some may ask do you really need to sand the piss out of everything? $1.700? I'll just cut her tight on the butt/seams/bead then hit the edge with a light grit sponge . If It needs sanding at all! 

The 2 coaters need a power sander..I get that!:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

The 2 coaters need a power sander..I get that!:yes:[/QUOTE]

No, no, no.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Looks like he's sanding the paint in that one pic.


----------



## keke

shofestoolusa said:


> Each person has to decide what's the right product/solution for them. Some may decide that sanding rooms with a sanding block is the most cost effective option. :blink:
> 
> But your comment about the extensions becoming loose is unfounded. The Planex has bolts that are used to attach the extensions can be adjusted. So, if for some strange reason they became loose which I've never heard of and this product has been in Europe for 5+ years now, you can tighten them. See the attached photo. Those darn German engineers thought of that.
> 
> Here are some of the advantages of the Planex versus the competition.
> 
> - Variable suction, controlled on the handle, allows the Planex to support itself using the suction from the vac reducing fatigue
> - Modular design so it can be short for hallways, medium for normal use, long for high ceilings
> - A robust, sealed 2-speed gear box instead of their cable drive which is more likely to fail over time and this is a common and documented problem. Sure, it's only $40 and a wasted day, if you can find one locally.
> - Sealed switches and dials that can can't be infiltrated by dust, resulting in failure
> - Switches and dials that are large and all within reach while operating the machine, right at your fingertips
> - MUCH, MUCH less expensive abrasives lowering total cost of ownership. This is your long term cost, which most people fail to look at.
> - A three year warranty versus their one year warranty
> - A removable brush around the pad that can let you get right against adjacent surfaces
> - A rubber handle, theirs is plastic and gets quite slippery when you have dust on your hands
> - Better articulation of the sander head, which is limited due to the PC's cable drive
> - Comes in a storage case (Systainer) to protect your investment and help you look more professional
> - A broad range of accessories, like the harness for ceilings, help you work smarter, not harder
> - And... even better dust extraction, which can be selected to extract from the center of the pad for normal drywall use, or the perimeter of the pad for things like popcorn ceiling removal where there is large debris.
> 
> That doesn't even talk about the engineering and the fact that its made in Germany rather than Asia.
> 
> For some professionals, the Planex is the right choice. For other guys, the PC. We have a 30-day money back guarantee, so try the Planex for yourself on several jobs and see if it pays for itself. If not, you just used our sander for free for a month.
> 
> Shane


thanks for the post I will answer you in a week or 2 (see my deal with Brian)


----------



## keke

shofestoolusa said:


> Germans... Damn good engineers, but boy do they suck at mudding.  The photo is from Europe, hence the odd colored drywall. I don't know if that's indicative of their mudding skills over there as a whole. But, let me say that you guys make it look easy for those of us that don't it for a living. I mean E-A-S-Y.
> 
> Shane


Right....damn good and smart engineers ......( they prefer HILTI as the rest of Europe)

mudding is for sure not german quality cause if you do smth like that in Germany pretty sure you get sacked 

The color indicated what kind of drywall is ( in this case waterproof drywall)


----------



## shofestoolusa

keke said:


> The color indicated what kind of drywall is ( in this case waterproof drywall)


Yeah, I've seen waterproof drywall in showers and the like, never walls and walls of it. So I figured that was just the color over there. Guess I was wrong... Thanks.


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> Some might. Some may ask do you really need to sand the piss out of everything? $1.700? I'll just cut her tight on the butt/seams/bead then hit the edge with a light grit sponge . If It needs sanding at all!
> 
> The 2 coaters need a power sander..I get that!:yes:


At first I was worried I would be sanding the piss out of my nice work. But that wasn't the case at all. No problem there.

The biggest benefit to me is that it makes ceilings sooooo much easier and overall my body feels good when I'm done. Easily worth the money to me.

As saskataper said, being able to run it one handed is very nice too.


----------



## Square Foot

The fact that the planex is designed and made in Germany would be a solid deciding factor for me. The Germans don't waste time with substandard products...It's all about quality and efficiency but this comes at a price.

I own 3 PC's. One is completely out of commission. Another needs the cable and casing replaced. The flexible casing usually gets wrecked due to the heat buildup and failure of the cable at the bend but to be honest, this is more the users fault ( me ) as it needs to be checked periodically for lubricant. 

Own 2 PC 7812 vacuums. One just burned out. 

Have owned 2 Chinese knock-offs...one of which was the festool planex copy. Both were absolute garbage.

Almost forgot...have replaced motors about 4 times but I believe that the premature failures were due in part by sanding without a vac attached. I don't do this anymore.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

...thinking


----------



## fr8train

I'm in the market for a power sander, but having very little personal experience running one, I just don't know about dropping that kind of money. Maybe it's just the frugal yankee in me. 

Considering that P.A.s Chinese knockoff does just fine and I could buy 8 of them to one Planex. Maybe I'm just a cheap bastard. 

I have no doubt that the Planex works great, IMO I just don't see it working $1600 great.


----------



## saskataper

You can go buy just just the sander or the vac as well and run it for a month of you don't like it take it back no questions. 
Just be sure you get the planex pad set. It's a thinner pad and a pair of foam interface pads.


----------



## fr8train

Free for a month or not, I still don't see it being worth the coin. If it were the only horse in the stall, perhaps.


----------



## shofestoolusa

I've gotten 2-3 PMs now about the liners and bags for the CT AutoClean, so I thought I'd post for everyone's benefit.

When you get the CT AutoClean, it will come with a plastic liner and a more traditional style fleece bag.

The plastic liner is made for drywall dust. This allows the AutoClean mechanism to "thump" using differential pressure, which will release dust caked to the filter back down into the tub. The liner is open and just lies in the bottom of the tub.

The fleece bag is made for other uses, such as general site clean up, wood dust, or similar applications. The fleece bag can be used with the AutoClean functionality disabled. If can be turned off and will allow the dust extractor work like a normal vacuum. Leaving it on won't necessarily be an issue other than it may cause dust to end up on top of your bag when you remove it. This bag acts as a pre-filter, capturing dust down to 1 micron in size and will help keep your main filter clean longer.

Attaching photos so you can see the difference.

I hope that helps. If you have any other questions, hit me up.

Edit: We will also have a video posted soon to our YouTube channel at http://festool.tv that will show how to get up and running from out to the box with the Planex and CT AutoClean. Subscribe. 

Shane


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

.hmmmm


----------



## shofestoolusa

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I went out today and bought this sander


Sweet. Congrats! Here's that video I was talking about. I'm posting it for the very first time here on drywall talk, before it's even released publicly. This should help you guys that score a Planex get up and running quickly.

If you have any questions, let me know. Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxKHJqJ0_38


----------



## cazna

Thanks for posting that, First time ive had a good look over those sanders, Quite impressive, Well thought out.


----------



## saskataper

Excellent, the best vid I've seen yet. You show the soft sanding pad which in my opinion should be stock and is a must, and it's the first time I've seen the bag installed properly not covering the grounding tabs. The only issue is you can't sand angles like that, it will gouge the apex like crazy, you have to hold the sander at a bit of an angle so the paper doesn't quite touch the apex. 

Now what do I have to do to get myself a pair of those pants.


----------



## shofestoolusa

saskataper said:


> Now what do I have to do to get myself a pair of those pants.


I wish I had a pair myself. That's a colleague who moved here from Germany. He got the pants when he lived there.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

does the soft pad sell separately


----------



## shofestoolusa

Bazooka-Joe said:


> does the soft pad sell separately


Yes, it comes as part of the pad set, 496106. The soft pad is really made more for contours and rounded surfaces since it has more flex. 

But, I guess Saskataper and some others prefer it over the stock pad. Granted, I don't do drywall for a living and have only a few hours under my belt with the Planex, but the stock pad seemed to work fine for me. Maybe he can share his thoughts on why he prefers the soft pad. 

That pad set also includes two interface pads, which are about 1/2" foam backers, which will also help with irregular shaped surfaces.

The stock pad is made to be more rigid to make the sanded surface as flat as possible.

http://sanderfordrywall.com/accessories/#496106

Shane


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

shofestoolusa said:


> Yes, it comes as part of the pad set, 496106. The soft pad is really made more for contours and rounded surfaces since it has more flex.
> 
> But, I guess Saskataper and some others prefer it over the stock pad. Granted, I don't do drywall for a living and have only a few hours under my belt with the Planex, but the stock pad seemed to work fine for me. Maybe he can share his thoughts on why he prefers the soft pad.
> 
> That pad set also includes two interface pads, which are about 1/2" foam backers, which will also help with irregular shaped surfaces.
> 
> The stock pad is made to be more rigid to make the sanded surface as flat as possible.
> 
> http://sanderfordrywall.com/accessories/#496106
> 
> Shane


why would a company make a drywall sander that does not have the right disk for sanding mud,
just got of the phone with festool customer service he says the disk on it leaves swirl marks over soft pad so if you want a Level five finish you buy the soft disk,

you guys feeling ok all the work I do has to be done close to 100% as possible,

a drywall sander you have to purchase an accessory to achieve professional quality, wow you really skipped a beat there


----------



## shofestoolusa

So, I talked with Brent, the guy you spoke to on the phone, and I think there may have been a miscommunication somewhere. Swirl marks are more of a product of the grit of the abrasive, not a result of the pad type. The higher the grit, the smoother the finish. The soft pad and/or combination of the interface pads which come in that set, 496106, are more forgiving and will feather the surface easier.

Shane


----------



## mld

Hey Scott, do you use yours with just the plastic liner? Or do you use a bag as well?


----------



## shofestoolusa

mld said:


> Hey Scott, do you use yours with just the plastic liner? Or do you use a bag as well?


The liner is for drywall sanding. The bag is for using the dust extractor for other applications, like woodworking.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

shofestoolusa said:


> So, I talked with Brent, the guy you spoke to on the phone, and I think there may have been a miscommunication somewhere. Swirl marks are more of a product of the grit of the abrasive, not a result of the pad type. The higher the grit, the smoother the finish. The soft pad and/or combination of the interface pads which come in that set, 496106, are more forgiving and will feather the surface easier.
> 
> Shane


just said what I wrote


----------



## saskataper

mld said:


> Hey Scott, do you use yours with just the plastic liner? Or do you use a bag as well?


I often don't use any bag at all, the plastic liner is just for convenience, you can reuse them severally times, just empty the bag into an old mud box and put it back in. The vac is big enough that I can do a good size house and not have to empty it.


----------



## saskataper

shofestoolusa said:


> Yes, it comes as part of the pad set, 496106. The soft pad is really made more for contours and rounded surfaces since it has more flex. But, I guess Saskataper and some others prefer it over the stock pad. Granted, I don't do drywall for a living and have only a few hours under my belt with the Planex, but the stock pad seemed to work fine for me. Maybe he can share his thoughts on why he prefers the soft pad. That pad set also includes two interface pads, which are about 1/2" foam backers, which will also help with irregular shaped surfaces. The stock pad is made to be more rigid to make the sanded surface as flat as possible. http://sanderfordrywall.com/accessories/#496106 Shane


I think we need to educate you a little on what we do as professional drywall finishers. Our joints are often not flat, we just make them look flat. When we sand we aren't trying to "shape" the joint in any way, we are just feathering the edges, removing the texture of the mud and any lift marks or small imperfections. 
So when you use the standard pad it is trying to cut the mud flat leaving cut lines where it is removing to much mud (even with higher grits like 240 and 320) it's not so much of an issue when sanding the bevel joints as they are, or should be fairly flat (unless you have crap board with high shoulders) but when you come to the but joints and corner beads that aren't perfectly flat you can make a real mess especially if your using it with the centre suction. 
The soft pad eliminates this problem as it just rides over the joint leaving a perfect finish (with a little practice). 
Where the standard pad is nice is rough sanding, where you just want to fly and quickly ret rid of any high spots, lift marks and hard edges you may have left on the first coat. So really you want both pads. 
I hope this clears things up a little. I love this sander but this is probably the one issue I have with it, more an issue of educating people on what they need when they buy the machine.


----------



## shofestoolusa

Scott, fair comments. I didn't don't profess to be a drywall professional. I'm a guy who works for a power tool company. That said, I do understand that with drywall there is feathering involved and have actually done drywall work in myself, but not to any great extent. I finished off the basement in my house back before I began working for Festool and before the Planex was even released. I used a pole sander and I was terrible at it. Imagine me looking like a ghost.

I'm here to learn from you guys, so I appreciate the feedback and education about what you do. I do want to understand that better so I can give the best advice possible beyond just knowing about the tools, but also being well educated on the applications.

Joe, sorry if I came across the wrong way. I was just trying to say that you can achieve a swirl-free finish with the standard pad.

I will provide the feedback from the forum as a recommendation that we consider providing both pads with the Planex in the future. Although, I can't make any guarantees since that's outside of my scope of responsibility.

Shane


----------



## Toontowntaper

So Shane are you willing to give a discount on the festool products to dwt members 

That would make your products fly off the shelves faster. Lol

Who's with me on this one lol
I don't run the planex i run a PC but have done jobs with Scott when he runs his and I have to clean up pools of drool after the first time I seen it


----------



## shofestoolusa

How many of you guys will spring for one if I give you a discount?


----------



## Toontowntaper

shofestoolusa said:


> How many of you guys will spring for one if I give you a discount?


Depends what the discount is I'm in


----------



## shofestoolusa

You realize you don't usually see the word Festool and discount in the same sentence, right? :blink:


----------



## moore

shofestoolusa said:


> How many of you guys will spring for one if I give you a discount?


You gonna drop $700 off that $1,700 price tag!:whistling2:.......:jester:


----------



## shofestoolusa

Look up the prices in Europe or Australia and you'll see you're already getting that kind of discount... Now, seriously, you guys gonna upgrade if I can work something for you?

You'll break even on the investment fast anyway.


----------



## gazman

shofestoolusa said:


> Look up the prices in Europe or Australia and you'll see you're already getting that kind of discount... Now, seriously, you guys gonna upgrade if I can work something for you?
> 
> You'll break even on the investment fast anyway.



See Joe, it is not just TapePro.


----------



## fr8train

I wonder why they are selling it so much "cheaper" here in the states? Volume? exchange rate? Our economy sucks, so they're taking pity on us? LOL, just curious.


----------



## saskataper

Holy crap a Festool discount? Did I read that right?
I'm in! 
Oh wait I have one already. 

I don't get why the price is such a big deal, yeah it's expensive but we drop thousands on auto tools. I mean look at an angle head, it fits in the palm of your hand and costs close to $400.


----------



## gazman

saskataper said:


> . I mean look at an angle head, it fits in the palm of your hand and costs close to $400.



Plus 10%tax.


----------



## shofestoolusa

gazman said:


> Plus 10%tax.


Holy crap! That looks like about $20 worth of parts.

Does that thing make coffee, take out your trash and do your laundry too! :jester:


----------



## gazman

Nope, none of the above. But it is a finishers best friend when doing internal corners.:yes:


----------



## shofestoolusa

gazman said:


> Nope, none of the above. But it is a finishers best friend when doing internal corners.:yes:


Yeah, I saw some video from PrecisionTaping busting out some seams. Crazy fast. I wish I had those skills, and gadgets. He was just killing it. Just like Scott in his Planex video at the start of the thread.


----------



## Square Foot

Been contemplating purchasing the package. A discount might do the trick.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Just bugging you Shane but yes the planex is a beauty like I said Scott knows how to run it damn good and he is one hell of a finisher... If Shane could give some sort of deal I'm sure more of us would partake in the revolutionary world of power sanders until then PC will have to do for the majority not able to take the jump Into the future


----------



## shofestoolusa

Give me a week or so and let me see what I can cook up for you guys. Cool? If I can hook you up with a discount, there no excuse not to upgrade. And Toontown nailed it, it's a competitive advantage and a way to do more, better and cleaner work in the same amount of time, proficiency.

Plus, you'll still have the 30 day money back guarantee, which comes on all of our tools, so you can try it out risk free for yourself. Just to be forthcoming, the money back guarantee does not apply to accessories or abrasives.


----------



## fr8train

What about sending one out to us, we'll use it for a job or two, and give an honest feedback, maybe even make a vid of it in use. Then we'll send it back, honest! We are try before we buy folks, at least I am!


----------



## shofestoolusa

fr8train said:


> What about sending one out to us, we'll use it for a job or two, and give an honest feedback, maybe even make a vid of it in use. Then we'll send it back, honest! We are try before we buy folks, at least I am!


Swing by my place and do some drywall work for me for a few weeks. I'll give you honest feedback, make videos of you doing the work, then I'll decide if I like it enough to pay you for it, hehe. :whistling2: (just joking, of course)

Man, I can't send a tool to everyone who wants to test drive one. That's why we have the 30-day return policy. Most of you guys have net terms accounts with your dealers, right? So, you won't even be billed for it by the time you return it, if you decide it doesn't live up to your expectations.

You want to do videos for us and win some Festool goodies, well, we're getting ready to announce a video contest where users of our tools can win thousands in Festool tools and other products. I don't want to be viewed as spamming here on the forum, so I probably won't post about it. But, subscribe to our email newsletter, or even better head over to our sweepstakes site and register to win some tools and you'll get an email about the video contest coming up. It will be announced on Monday.

Monthly sweeps (not available in Quebec due to sweepstakes laws, sorry):

http://www.festoolsweepstakes.com


----------



## mld

fr8train said:


> What about sending one out to us, we'll use it for a job or two, and give an honest feedback, maybe even make a vid of it in use. Then we'll send it back, honest! We are try before we buy folks, at least I am!


30 days fr8, I doubt you will return it. First time I used one(1½ ago) didn't think it was worth it but you've just got to put it in perspective. I've have two PC Sanders that i'll probably never use again. The Festool has so many more variables to it. One thing I'll say is use finer paper than you would with the PC.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

shofestoolusa said:


> Swing by my place and do some drywall work for me for a few weeks. I'll give you honest feedback, make videos of you doing the work, then I'll decide if I like it enough to pay you for it :whistling2:



:laughing::laughing::laughing:.....


----------



## mld

"You want to do videos for us and win some Festool goodies, "......

Line up guys who wants to be the 'Darcy' of DWT land.:whistling2:


----------



## shofestoolusa

mld said:


> Line up guys who wants to be the 'Darcy' of DWT land.:whistling2:


Ah, come on now. Darcy's a good guy. I know the guy personally from when I lived in Indy. There are a lot of our customers who are passionate about our tools, much like Apple users are passionate about their iStuffs.

Moore, where are you in Virginia? I live and work in Central VA now.


----------



## fr8train

What you really mean is..."swing by my place and fix my basement, and I'll let you use a planex."


----------



## shofestoolusa

mld said:


> Line up guys who wants to be the 'Darcy' of DWT land.:whistling2:


Ah, come on now. Darcy's a good guy. I know the guy personally from when I lived in Indy. There are a lot of our customers who are passionate about our tools, much like Apple users are passionate about their iStuffs. For the record, Darcy has bought virtually all of his Festool gear. I think the TS 55 REQ is the only tool we've given him.

Moore, where are you in Virginia? I live and work in Central VA now.



fr8train said:


> What you really mean is..."swing by my place and fix my basement, and I'll let you use a planex."


Ha! I'm in a different house now, so I'm back to another unfinished basement. With the Planex, I don't mind doing it myself. I'm not going to let you run my Planex but maybe I'll steer and you can work the controls.

PS - I hope my sense of humor is coming through on my posts, it's being said in jest.


----------



## mld

shofestoolusa said:


> Ah, come on now. Darcy's a good guy. I know the guy personally from when I lived in Indy. There are a lot of our customers who are passionate about our tools, much like Apple users are passionate about their iStuffs.
> 
> Moore, where are you in Virginia? I live and work in Central VA now.


Just wondering if anybody would pick up on that:jester:


----------



## moore

shofestoolusa said:


> Moore, where are you in Virginia? I live and work in Central VA now.


I live in Buckingham. I work Mostly the western part of central Va.
Appomattox/Campbell/Charlotte/Buckingham/Prince Edward..etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## shofestoolusa

moore said:


> I live in Buckingham. I work Mostly the western part of central Va.
> Appomattox/Campbell/Charlotte/Buckingham/Prince Edward..etc...:thumbsup:


Right on, I live in Bedford Co. Practically right down the road.


----------



## moore

shofestoolusa said:


> Right on, I live in Bedford Co. Practically right down the road.


My Dad and I worked on the Bedford Court house 26 years a go.


----------



## fr8train

shofestoolusa said:


> Moore, where are you in Virginia? I live and work in Central VA now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I'm in a different house now, so I'm back to another unfinished basement. With the Planex, I don't mind doing it myself. I'm not going to let you run my Planex but maybe I'll steer and you can work the controls.
> 
> PS - I hope my sense of humor is coming through on my posts, it's being said in jest.





moore said:


> I live in Buckingham. I work Mostly the western part of central Va.
> Appomattox/Campbell/Charlotte/Buckingham/Prince Edward..etc...:thumbsup:





shofestoolusa said:


> Right on, I live in Bedford Co. Practically right down the road.


Moore, I think you might have a basement job in your future :whistling2:


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Moore, I think you might have a basement job in your future :whistling2:


I Can't compete with the Bedford/Lynchburg prices unless one of my builders go up there.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I Can't compete with the Bedford/Lynchburg prices unless one of my builders go up there.


Maybe Shane's willing to pay more for good quality work!?
We pay more for their good quality tools! :thumbsup:


----------



## shofestoolusa

Indeed I am willing to. I'll tell ya, I used to be a guy that would buy the lesser priced widget and struggle with it and get frustrated. Working for Festool really changed my opinion on that sort of thing, plus maybe age and wisdom. Now, I don't mind paying more for something that's better whether it be a product or service.

That said, I have kids that are getting older. One's moved out of the nest already, one's got one foot out the door, and my youngest is entering high school next year. So, that basement is not at the top of my to-do list. Plus, I enjoy have the space to spread out when I'm running tools.

You're a fun bunch of guys.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

shofestoolusa said:


> You're a fun bunch of guys.


You're still new, we're still taking it easy on you :yes:
You haven't even been given a nickname yet! :jester:


----------



## sdrdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> You're still new, we're still taking it easy on you :yes:
> You haven't even been given a nickname yet! :jester:


Yeah you tell him mooseboy


----------



## shofestoolusa

Oh, fun, I get a nickname! 

What's up with you "talk" forum guys and nicknames? http://www.painttalk.com/f12/well-said-festool-video-25939/#post448715

Do I get to pick my own? If so, I'll be the tool fairy. :jester: :jester: :jester:


----------



## fr8train

shofestoolusa said:


> Oh, fun, I get a nickname!
> 
> What's up with you "talk" forum guys and nicknames? http://www.painttalk.com/f12/well-said-festool-video-25939/#post448715
> 
> Do I get to pick my own? If so, I'll be the tool fairy. :jester: :jester: :jester:



You sure you want to go that route? Because you can bet the farm, it's going to get shortened to just "Fairy". BTW, it's probably already too late to come up with another one!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Now you're just making it too easy on us Shane....


----------



## shofestoolusa

Ah, I can take it. Would you rather I come on here and just be another stiff from a product manufacturer? After that photoshopped image, maybe so... ha.

Hey, you guys are the ones wanting me to give you discounts and leave Planex under your pillows...


----------



## fr8train

You could've gone with FestoolClaus!


----------



## moore

Sho.......You best hope Kiwiman and 2buck don't catch this thread.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Sho.......You best hope Kiwiman and 2buck don't catch this thread.:whistling2:


Haha! I thought the same thing!


----------



## fr8train

PT, you use your planex yet?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

fr8train said:


> PT, you use your planex yet?


first of all I have 24 years in the industry educated in mud from a painter turned Drywall company owner and Taper, monoemono right hand man, 3 years flat out service man,

I have seen the business end of it all so, fellas dont get me wrong I am far from a bragart and have not commented in many battles and remain in diplomat standard....

I am a little unbalanced that I go out and buy a machine that is suppose to be at the top end of it;s industry only to find out the main ingredient is an accesorey..

Thanks Scott for the university of Tapester Tape documentary that you posted, much appreciated, still the main ingredient was not in my tool box

Thankyou also for handleing the Radiation Shane but I felt a little done in, have not ruled the machine as a piece if %h*T just unbalanced.
as for the discounted piece of Velcro would be nice but went out and bought the thing have not opened the box though...

Yo half Dingo half Croc I dont give a flying five if you are Gillesès buddy and Im glad you are satisfied he corners the market on you end or anywhere else, I myself will not purchase five all from the man, have you ever heard of monopoly... hope you dont strain ur veins over this
oh allso I been in Asia and tools are made dun dirt cheap where is your buddies tools made .....Can you fill me in


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

fr8train said:


> What about sending one out to us, we'll use it for a job or two, and give an honest feedback, maybe even make a vid of it in use. Then we'll send it back, honest! We are try before we buy folks, at least I am!


looks like shane has got a freight train running through the middle of his head


----------



## Toontowntaper

Lol look what I started mention discount and bam now we have a thread going .... As for the festool fairy I'm leaving my window open feel free to leave a planex under my pillow... Then I can use the money I saved on time and using the planex to keep the tooth fairy away lol


----------



## D A Drywall

shofestoolusa said:


> Give me a week or so and let me see what I can cook up for you guys. Cool? If I can hook you up with a discount, there no excuse not to upgrade. And Toontown nailed it, it's a competitive advantage and a way to do more, better and cleaner work in the same amount of time, proficiency.
> 
> Plus, you'll still have the 30 day money back guarantee, which comes on all of our tools, so you can try it out risk free for yourself. Just to be forthcoming, the money back guarantee does not apply to accessories or abrasives.


Hmmm....Maybe now I don't feel so bad that my PC is threatening to giving up the ghost


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

D A Drywall said:


> Hmmm....Maybe now I don't feel so bad that my PC is threatening to giving up the ghost


my PC throwed a scare into me last week brushes are almost dust, had it apart 3 times on the job


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

shofestoolusa said:


> Oh, fun, I get a nickname!
> 
> What's up with you "talk" forum guys and nicknames? http://www.painttalk.com/f12/well-said-festool-video-25939/#post448715
> 
> Do I get to pick my own? If so, I'll be the tool fairy. :jester: :jester: :jester:


I seen that guy once














once


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Sho.......You best hope Kiwiman and 2buck don't catch this thread.:whistling2:












...........Did someone say photoshop?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> Plus 10%tax.












$209.00 – $229.00


----------



## robert seke

Has anyone tried to Planex with Joest? Is it compatible??:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

I tried it when I first got my planex and it worked ok but it won't suck to the wall with the small holes. Joest is great for the PC but the Festool paper is excellent and half the price, plus the hole pattern makes it really easy to get the paper perfectly centered on the pad which is really nice as if the paper is off center by just a little it can cause swirls. I found it a real pain in the ass trying to center paper on the PC, usually took a few tries before I got it right.


----------



## shofestoolusa

robert seke said:


> Has anyone tried to Planex with Joest? Is it compatible??:whistling2:


Like Scott said, it's double the price of our abrasives. While I've not compared it to Joest, I know that most of our customer report that they use 1 sheet of ours for every 3-4 sheets of what they were using before with their PC. This is the long term total cost of ownership that I was talking about before. That adds up quick and ultimately makes the Planex the cheaper solution in the long term.


----------



## fr8train

Can't speak for Joest on a power sander, but on a pole, it's outstanding, especially for the angles. Sure, it costs more, BUT, for how we use it, it darn near eliminates needing to sponge the angles for us. 

When I first started using it, I found it to be VERY fragile, and I ruined some pieces before they were worn out. I wouldn't want to go back to the old paper.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

fr8train said:


> Can't speak for Joest on a power sander, but on a pole, it's outstanding, especially for the angles. Sure, it costs more, BUT, for how we use it, it darn near eliminates needing to sponge the angles for us.
> 
> When I first started using it, I found it to be VERY fragile, and I ruined some pieces before they were worn out. I wouldn't want to go back to the old paper.


been using cloth low profile, knock it down on a few rooms and it tweaks out the angles.


----------



## saskataper

Wahoo! That vid was for a Festool contest and I was one of the winners! $500 in Festool bucks.
Thanks Shane!


----------



## shofestoolusa

Congrats, Scott. So, what's on the short list? :thumbup:

Those of you interested in the Planex, I should have some info for you in the next few days. So, stay tuned...


----------



## Square Foot

shofestoolusa said:


> Congrats, Scott. So, what's on the short list? :thumbup:
> 
> Those of you interested in the Planex, I should have some info for you in the next few days. So, stay tuned...


Interested in the vac as well.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

https://www.facebook.com/todo.drywalljj/posts/583238545094480


----------



## TonyM

Why are some of you guys having to sand twice?


----------



## saskataper

If you mean rough sanding before the final coat a lot of guys will do it just to get rid of any crap on the walls, lift marks and whatnot. I never used to rough sand, just give a quick scrape, I didn't like coating over dusty joints and I thought it was a waste of time but I'm starting to now. With the planex it takes no time at all and no dusty joints.


----------



## shofestoolusa

Ok, fellas, here's the scoop. I told you I would see about getting you a special deal. There's never been a better time to upgrade to the Planex and leave your competition in the dust. 

During the month of February 2014 (so starting in about a week), you can get 10% off on the Planex, all related accessories and abrasives, the TP 220 Wallpaper Perforator, and CT 36 AutoClean accessories. If you buy the Planex with the CT 36 AC, you get an automatic package discount on the dust extractor normally. There's no additional discount on the package savings for the CT 36 AC. 

Head over to our Planex website to score your personalized 10% off coupon code to present to your participating Festool dealer between 2/1 and 2/28. If you're buying online, no coupon code is necessary.

http://www.sanderfordrywall.com/coupon

That's $200 or so off our catalog price when you buy them together with some abrasives and maybe the soft pad set, even more for our friends in Canada. Be sure to spread the word to all of your buddies, but not your competitors! 

For those of you that already have a Planex, it's a good time to stock up on abrasives or maybe add an extension, the soft pad set, the harness or some accessories or liners for your CT.

Remember, there's a 30 day money back guarantee on the *tools*, less shipping fees when applicable (if you buy online, for instance). So, you can give it a test drive on your own jobs risk free.

If you have any questions, hit me up. You asked for a discount, I delivered. :thumbsup:

Shane

Edit - Here's a video playlist on YouTube if you want to see 20-something videos of the Planex in action. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpBJfh9Law-A6uQzBJDbEcDeep2F7UuMi


----------



## shofestoolusa

Wow, a resounding silence. No questions or comments about the discount?


----------



## saskataper

Check the other thread. Looks like square foot is taking you up on your deal.


----------



## mld

Two months late for me Shane


----------



## JustMe

shofestoolusa said:


> Wow, a resounding silence. No questions or comments about the discount?


Where does that put the price as opposed to what such online sites as Wall Tools and All-Wall Tools are asking?


----------



## shofestoolusa

JustMe said:


> Where does that put the price as opposed to what such online sites as Wall Tools and All-Wall Tools are asking?


10% less beginning 2/1/14.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

shofestoolusa said:


> 10% less beginning 2/1/14.


I think what JustMe was asking was that sites such as All-Wall and Walltools, already offer DrywallTalk member's a 10% off discount, so does this additional Festool bonus mean we're saving 20% overall?


----------



## Square Foot

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think what JustMe was asking was that sites such as All-Wall and Walltools, already offer DrywallTalk member's a 10% off discount, so does this additional Festool bonus mean we're saving 20% overall?


Before this festool 10% incentive, Neither Wall Tools or All-Wall were authorized to offer the Dwt Discount on festool products.


----------



## mld

Square Foot said:


> Before this festool 10% incentive, Neither Wall Tools or All-Wall were authorized to offer the Dwt Discount on festool products.


Yep, checked that too, bought mine from a local distributor with excellent service rep.


----------



## mudslingr

Unfortunately I already have bought one and accessories. How about a cheque for $173.50 ? :whistling2:


----------



## shofestoolusa

Just a quick invite to attend JLC Northeast and Festool Connect (a cool opportunity for us all to hang for a day) - http://www.festoolusa.com/connect

We have demos, new products for 2014, guest speakers, freebies, giveaways and more!

Also, we'll be at the PDCA Expo 2014 in Reno in March.

Do you guys have a trade group that you're a part of?

Anyone pick up a Planex and have any questions?

Shane


----------



## Gary

shofestoolusa said:


> Ok, fellas, here's the scoop. I told you I would see about getting you a special deal. There's never been a better time to upgrade to the Planex and leave your competition in the dust.
> 
> During the month of February 2014 (so starting in about a week), you can get 10% off on the Planex, all related accessories and abrasives, the TP 220 Wallpaper Perforator, and CT 36 AutoClean accessories. If you buy the Planex with the CT 36 AC, you get an automatic package discount on the dust extractor normally. There's no additional discount on the package savings for the CT 36 AC.
> 
> Head over to our Planex website to score your personalized 10% off coupon code to present to your participating Festool dealer between 2/1 and 2/28. If you're buying online, no coupon code is necessary.
> 
> http://www.sanderfordrywall.com/coupon
> 
> That's $200 or so off our catalog price when you buy them together with some abrasives and maybe the soft pad set, even more for our friends in Canada. Be sure to spread the word to all of your buddies, but not your competitors!
> 
> For those of you that already have a Planex, it's a good time to stock up on abrasives or maybe add an extension, the soft pad set, the harness or some accessories or liners for your CT.
> 
> Remember, there's a 30 day money back guarantee on the *tools*, less shipping fees when applicable (if you buy online, for instance). So, you can give it a test drive on your own jobs risk free.
> 
> If you have any questions, hit me up. You asked for a discount, I delivered. :thumbsup:
> 
> Shane
> 
> Edit - Here's a video playlist on YouTube if you want to see 20-something videos of the Planex in action. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpBJfh9Law-A6uQzBJDbEcDeep2F7UuMi



Visited the link to receive the 10% off code, which I assumed would be emailed to me, but have not received it yet. 

Couple of questions. 

If you order the Planex online, do you know if you're charged sales tax? If not I'd go that route instead of buying locally. 

Also if you do order online, and you decide to return it within the 30 day trial, who pays the return shipping?

Thanks


----------



## shofestoolusa

Gary said:


> Visited the link to receive the 10% off code, which I assumed would be emailed to me, but have not received it yet.
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> If you order the Planex online, do you know if you're charged sales tax? If not I'd go that route instead of buying locally.
> 
> Also if you do order online, and you decide to return it within the 30 day trial, who pays the return shipping?
> 
> Thanks


Gary,

Yes, you should receive an email with your code. You may want to check your spam filter. It also shows your code when you submit the form, which you could write down. Also, if you want to send me your info, I can forward it to you. [email protected]

I'm not in a position to give advice on sales tax issues, but most online retailers do not collect sales tax for states in which they don't have a nexus (location/employee). However, when filling your income taxes, you are supposed to report purchases made where you did not pay sales tax and remit it at that time. But, I don't want to open a can of worms over the implications of whether or not you should do that.

If you buy online and for some *crazy* reason decide to return it under our 30-day return policy, then you would pay return shipping.

Shane


----------



## Gary

shofestoolusa said:


> Gary,
> 
> Yes, you should receive an email with your code. You may want to check your spam filter. It also shows your code when you submit the form, which you could write down. Also, if you want to send me your info, I can forward it to you. [email protected]
> 
> I'm not in a position to give advice on sales tax issues, but most online retailers do not collect sales tax for states in which they don't have a nexus (location/employee). However, when filling your income taxes, you are supposed to report purchases made where you did not pay sales tax and remit it at that time. But, I don't want to open a can of worms over the implications of whether or not you should do that.
> 
> If you buy online and for some *crazy* reason decide to return it under our 30-day return policy, then you would pay return shipping.
> 
> Shane


Okay tried again and made note of code, also email came right through this time. Is the discount for both the vac and sander?


----------



## shofestoolusa

Gary said:


> Okay tried again and made note of code, also email came right through this time. Is the discount for both the vac and sander?


You always receive a discount when you purchase a dust extractor with any tool. So, the coupon isn't necessary for that. When you combine the coupon on the Planex, you will get a discount on both when purchased together.  Also, the coupon can be applied to sanding discs, pads, the harness, and other accessories.

Glad you got the coupon email, sorry for whatever caused you not to get it the first time. Edit - I just looked and see that there was a typo in your email address the first time. That was the reason it wasn't received.

Shane


----------



## shofestoolusa

I thought I'd also share this video about Prep-to-Finish, which we sponsor. It's important to us that we are partnering with others to support education and advancing the trade. Prep-to-Finish is an educational program for young people going through an apprenticeship to become painters and drywall pros.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh_Sutcy4pE

If any of you know of similar programs, please send me a PM so we can reach out to them.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## fr8train

PT, you get around to using yours yet? Make a vid yet?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> PT, you get around to using yours yet? Make a vid yet?


Yup! Got to use it and so far we absolutely love it!
We started out with 320 gritt which seemed to be gouging a bit, but we didn't have the soft pad at that time, when we got the soft pad attachment 320 was like sanding with cotton candy, I wasn't getting anywhere. It was way too soft, so Sask recommended 240 gritt which is what he uses and that worked amazingly well! Sanded the top floor of a house in no time! The jobsite was pretty busy so we weren't able to get the high end production shots we were looking for, we had to be a little more discreet about our filming, but we did get some footage and the videos almost done. Shouldn't be too long now. We're working the weekend to try and have the basement ready to sand by Tuesday, Wednesday and hopefully have the video to you guys by Friday.

After dialing in the planex a bit, I found that 240 was still a little to slow and we weren't getting any gouging or cutting so now we're gonna drop down to 220 gritt. I think that will be the sweet spot. That's what we were using on our PC as well.


----------



## cracker

Have a quick question. What makes contact first the paper or the bristle around the sanding head. I always hated on the porter cable the bristle made contact first and them you had to push and engage the pad...burn the paper with all that pushing. The adjustment needs to dialed in with a twist dial, and not by pushing or vacuum sucking the head down....cough cough..IDEA!! I got to the point where i would trim my bristles down on the pc so the paper and bristles would be setting the same when i hit the wall. No push and dust extraction at the same time!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cracker said:


> Have a quick question. What makes contact first the paper or the bristle around the sanding head. I always hated on the porter cable the bristle made contact first and them you had to push and engage the pad...burn the paper with all that pushing. The adjustment needs to dialed in with a twist dial, and not by pushing or vacuum sucking the head down....cough cough..IDEA!! I got to the point where i would trim my bristles down on the pc so the paper and bristles would be setting the same when i hit the wall. No push and dust extraction at the same time!!


Likewise, it's the same with the Planex, the bristles make contact first.
However, there's no pushing involved. If you think of it from a dust extraction point of view, the bristles would always have to touch first, they're what keeps the dust in long enough for the suction to take it away. But like I said, there's no having to push with the planex, the suction on the vacuum is so strong that it sucks itself to the wall and the bristles aren't any concern. They simply do their job and keep the dust in. They don't make your job any harder.


----------



## saskataper

The whole guard is sprung with light springs so it moves as it needs to.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup! Got to use it and so far we absolutely love it!
> We started out with 320 gritt which seemed to be gouging a bit, but we didn't have the soft pad at that time, when we got the soft pad attachment 320 was like sanding with cotton candy, I wasn't getting anywhere. It was way too soft, so Sask recommended 240 gritt which is what he uses and that worked amazingly well! Sanded the top floor of a house in no time! The jobsite was pretty busy so we weren't able to get the high end production shots we were looking for, we had to be a little more discreet about our filming, but we did get some footage and the videos almost done. Shouldn't be too long now. We're working the weekend to try and have the basement ready to sand by Tuesday, Wednesday and hopefully have the video to you guys by Friday.
> 
> After dialing in the planex a bit, I found that 240 was still a little to slow and we weren't getting any gouging or cutting so now we're gonna drop down to 220 gritt. I think that will be the sweet spot. That's what we were using on our PC as well.


well Big B you allways show caring and aim for high skill, could ya please let the audience know the mud you use as most have different firmness..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well Big B you allways show caring and aim for high skill, could ya please let the audience know the mud you use as most have different firmness..


Hey Joe. We use CGC Machine Mud.
I think 220 will be perfect for the machine mud. I know Scott uses some sort of ultra lite and 240gritts as low as he's comfortable going. So depending how hard your mud is, 240-220gritt's a good starting point.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey Joe. We use CGC Machine Mud.
> I think 220 will be perfect for the machine mud. I know Scott uses some sort of ultra lite and 240gritts as low as he's comfortable going. So depending how hard your mud is, 240-220gritt's a good starting point.


figured that u use CGC with the combo I can see Top Results


----------



## cracker

PrecisionTaping said:


> Likewise, it's the same with the Planex, the bristles make contact first.
> However, there's no pushing involved. If you think of it from a dust extraction point of view, the bristles would always have to touch first, they're what keeps the dust in long enough for the suction to take it away. But like I said, there's no having to push with the planex, the suction on the vacuum is so strong that it sucks itself to the wall and the bristles aren't any concern. They simply do their job and keep the dust in. They don't make your job any harder.


Thanks PT..good to know


----------



## D A Drywall

PT are you taping with machine mud? I was taping with AP green label then machine mud for topping. Supplier got a skid of red label that I've been trying lately for topping/ skimming. I notice it is 3 kgs heavier per box than machine mud. I find it slightly smoother but harder to sand. Not really sure what's different


----------



## PrecisionTaping

D A Drywall said:


> PT are you taping with machine mud? I was taping with AP green label then machine mud for topping. Supplier got a skid of red label that I've been trying lately for topping/ skimming. I notice it is 3 kgs heavier per box than machine mud. I find it slightly smoother but harder to sand. Not really sure what's different


Ya, we use Machine Mud start to finish. Every step of the way.
Ya red box is okay, it would be my 2nd choice. It has slightly more glue, it's a little heavier and harder due to that. Good mud though.


----------



## Square Foot

Well, I finally ordered the planex setup. And since everything was 10% off I figured that I'd pick up some of the sanding discs for it as well. 24 grit for rough sanding and 36 grit for final. Yep....that should do it.


----------



## saskataper

Yup that should do it, should be able to do a house in about 10 minutes


----------



## fr8train

Square Foot said:


> Well, I finally ordered the planex setup. And since everything was 10% off I figured that I'd pick up some of the sanding discs for it as well. 24 grit for rough sanding and 36 grit for final. Yep....that should do it.


Hope you're a world class sprinter.


----------



## Square Foot

I figured that I could just set the planex in the doorway and it would scare the mud smooth.

Seriously though, I did pick up 1 pack of the 36 grit for texture removal. I use 180 and 220 for final finish.


----------



## shofestoolusa

Just bumping the thread. Our promo ends on Friday. If you're still on the fence, remember you have a 30-day no risk money back guarantee on all of our tools.

Shane


----------



## mudslingr

Forgot about this offer. Just ordered more sandpaper.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

I load up on paper for a year, get a discount for big purchase, gonna use it so buy it bulk


----------



## mld

Check out my latest planex mod..


----------



## mld

Oops pic


----------



## Worm Drive

Great idea. I was thinking Festool should have built lighting into the sander. What did you use for lights and how are they attached?


----------



## bmitch

bought new plantex amonth ago.all of the good info I've read through this forum sealed the deal for me investing in one.thanks .I mounted a 24 watt led peel and stick strip(1\4" in width)around perimeter of the head.it lights the surface up really well.


----------



## gordie

b said:


> bought new plantex amonth ago.all of the good info I've read through this forum sealed the deal for me investing in one.thanks .I mounted a 24 watt led peel and stick strip(1\4" in width)around perimeter of the head.it lights the surface up really well.


checked out you site i didn't know you were the art guy ive been seeing amazing stuff mang gonna follow your site great stuff :thumbsup:im getting pretty fast at swiping screws lol:blink:


----------



## bmitch

thanks for that Gordie.congrats on your new title (grandpa)


----------



## mudslingr

I knew you would get one ! Making some parts of our job easier,especially sanding, is definitely a good investment.

None of my tools make me smile but the Planex makes my body very happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

I picked one up a few days after having spoken with you.lee valley in Whitby had one in stock so I .grabbed it .thanks for your help Frank.


----------



## bmitch

b said:


> bought new plantex amonth ago.all of the good info I've read through this forum sealed the deal for me investing in one.thanks .I mounted a 24 watt led peel and stick strip(1\4" in width)around perimeter of the head.it lights the surface up really well.


----------



## saskataper

Awesome. How did you wire it?


----------



## bmitch

I run a cord to a power bar on top of cleantex to power unit and 12volt trans for ledlight.velcro strap for excess wire required for extension portion.having a good light is more important to me than being able take it apart to be put back in the case.


----------



## bmitch




----------



## mudslingr

Nice mod Bernie.:thumbsup: So how are you liking the Planex so far ? Are you finding some extra time ?


----------



## bmitch

extra time,it definitely forced me to pick up my pace more than a little bit.now I gotta run to keep up.


----------



## gazman

Just a thought Bernie. Most led`s will run on a voltage range from 9v-36v. I wonder how a 9v battery would go. I may be wrong, just a thought. 
Great idea by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

I was told at electrical supply the 24 watt bright needed the 12 volt,so that's what I picked up.


----------



## gazman

No worries, just a thought.


----------



## butchdsd

Hello, I have a question about the initial purchase of the planex sander. What backing pad(s) should be purchased along with the sander? I do mostly level five work. Reading this thread on the planex alerted me to some of the "issues" with the backing pad(s) that come with the unit. Any other accessories(other than the vacuum) worth purchasing for the sander?
Thank You for reading this!!
Butch


----------



## shofestoolusa

Butch,

Welcome to the forum.

There aren't "issues" per se with the standard pad. For general drywall work, it's good. But, for level 5 surfaces, you'd probably want to check out the soft pad. It's more pliable which makes it better for feathering the surface.

https://www.festoolusa.com/power-to...nex-lhs-225-drywall-sander-d225-1-pack-496106

The set comes with an interface pad, which is about 1/2" thick foam basically that also makes for a smoother surface.

I'll let the other forum members who have the Planex give their feedback on which accessories they like.

Shane


----------



## mld

Poor some lights on it! Hint hint......


----------



## butchdsd

Thank you for the response and information Shane

Butch


----------

